# 2D Spiele Programmierung - Was muss man können?



## finnex (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir mal überlegt in die Spieleprogrammierung einzusteigen und da will ich mit 2D Spielen anfangen. 

Nun meine Frage:
-Was muss ich alles bei C++ können (Arrays,Zeiger...?)
-Welche Programme benötige ich?
-Wie fange ich am besten mit diesem Thema an?

Mfg finnex


----------



## Agent2 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo...

Es gibt viele Antworten auf diese Frage.
Ich selbst bin gerade auch auf dem weg zur 2d-programmierung....


Du müsst in C++ können:
Schleife, Variablen, Strukturen, Arrays, Funktionen (das ist minimal notwendig)

Danach kann man sich die SDL (simple direct-media layer) anschauen.
wenn man das dann auch kann, dann steht einem nichts mehr im Weg.


Als Programm kann ich dir die Code:Blocks IDE empfehlen. (kostenlos).
Anfangen kannst du mit einem einfachen Buch oder mit Tutorials (Grundkenntnisse).
Für die SDL gibt es auch einige Tutorials.
Eine kleine Übersicht hier:  SDL-Links


----------



## finnex (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
kann man auch mit Visual C++ 2005 Spiele programmieren? Oder gibt es da einen Unterschied? Was muss ich so an Mathe können?

Mfg finnex


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

1. Du musst auf jeden Fall die Grundlagen können.

2. Spiele Programmieren ist schwieriger als es aussieht.

3. Visual C++ 2005, wieso sollte es damit nicht gehen? Unterschiede weiß ich nicht, musst du selbst suchen

4. Mathe ist besonders in der 3D Programmierung sehr wichtig. Außerdem kommt es immer drauf an, was du vorhast zu programmieren


----------



## chmee (13. Februar 2008)

Ja, man kann auch mit VC++ Spiele programmieren. 

Aber Du solltest Dich nicht fragen, welche Prinzipien des Programmierens beherrscht werden müssen, denn Du wirst alles benötigen, früher oder später..

Abhängig vom Spielprinzip ist das Eine oder das andere wichtiger. Für ein Brettspiel (Mines oder 4Gewinnt) wird das Umgehen mit Arrays wichtiger sein als eine Graphics-Engine, welche in Spielen mit grafischer Umgebung ( Jump'n'Run oÄ ) von Belang ist.

Grundprinzipien wie Parallax-Scrolling, Tile-Mapping, oder A*-Weg-Algorithmen. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal mit Material ausrüsten und Tutorials nachbauen..

Links:
http://www.games-net.de/
http://www.gamespp.com/
http://www.cokeandcode.com/asteroidstutorial
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tile-based_game
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A*_search_algorithm

mfg chmee


----------



## finnex (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
danke für eure Antworten... Habt ihr auch noch Tutorials die ich mir mal anschauen könnte?

Mfg finnex


----------



## Agent2 (13. Februar 2008)

ich will ja keine eigenwerbung machen, aber auf meiner hp findest du 3 kleine einsteigertutorials... easyprogramms.server-net.net

ansonsten findes du bestimmt hier auf tutorials.de etwas oder suchst einfach einmal über google...


----------

